# Hashirama and EMS Madara vs. Rayleigh, Kizaru, Akainu, Aokiji, Fujitora, WB, BB



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 11, 2014)

Scenario 1: Base Hashi and EMS Madara
Scenario 2: SM Hashi and EMS+SM Madara

Is this utter rape or is it a good fight?

I have a feeling OP rapes but just wondering.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 11, 2014)

Future Trunks one-shots them all.


----------



## Chad (Jun 11, 2014)

Hashbrown and Madz take the cake.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 11, 2014)

Wonder what kind of jaded responses this thread will produce.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 11, 2014)

WB Quakes.       .


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2014)

They are gonna have a hell of a fight but the number advantage I would give it to OP team


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 11, 2014)

EMS madara: 20 sussano clones, Prime kyuubi, Perfect sussano, Genjutsu (above itachi tier) & preta path absorption .

Hashirama : Wood golem (nobody here can damage it), world forest (wood durable enough to survive a bb), Pollen world, Buddha statue (pretty much instant kill for none logia used) & wood dragon.


Numbers really don't change anything in this match.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2014)

Genjutsu isn't a big deal here... really the only threat is kyuubi here... wood forest is also a non factor due to both Aokiji and Akainu

I incline to give it to Naruto team on the account of Kyuubi


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 11, 2014)

Kizaru kicks the both of the at the speed of light.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 11, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Kizaru gets wrecked at the speed of light.


Fix'd that for you.


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 11, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Genjutsu isn't a big deal here...



But it is (especially against the adrimals)



> really the only threat is kyuubi here



So ur just going to ignore Hashirama "wood golem" (Teraton+ DC & dura) , SM hashirama "Buddha statue" (teraton+ DC & dura) & madara "Perfect sussano" (teraton+ DC & dura)? 

Any body who isn't a logia would be dead the moment Madara whips his Perfect sussano sword out.



> wood forest is also a non factor due to both Aokiji and Akainu



I highly doubt it would be that easy. His "world Forrest" was able to survive/partially tank "Prime Kyuubi bb" an still withstand with a few roots left.




I'm sure they won't be cracking it as easy as you suggest.


----------



## Chad (Jun 11, 2014)

WB and BB are the only ones that can relatively keep up. The others... not so much.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 11, 2014)

> Fix'd that for you.


Toplel. 


Also, when the hell is ps and hashi's golem teraton level again?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2014)

After two times of trying to type and my computer kept going out... I decided to say fuck it..

I agree the team Naruto wins just disagree with how easy they would have it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 11, 2014)

Either one can solo, only threat is WB and he's not enough to get through wood or PS. Now that I think about it, aren't most of OP's top tiers scaled to hypothetical calcs? WB's are made under the impression that they're that strong over that distance in an omnidirectional manner while Chinjao's continent splitting is done based on a hypothetically shaped small continent


----------



## Byrd (Jun 11, 2014)

lol no, now you just being crazy


----------



## Lurko (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree either one could solo, Hashi's buddha and Madara with ps and ninetails gg.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 11, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Genjutsu isn't a big deal here... really the only threat is kyuubi here... wood forest is also a non factor due to both Aokiji and Akainu
> 
> I incline to give it to Naruto team on the account of Kyuubi



Seriously ninetails is the only threat?


----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuck this. 

Admirals stomp because Nardo is shit.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 11, 2014)

Because Hashirama can actually get through Kizaru's intag


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jun 11, 2014)

> Pleb still calls logia dispersion "intangibility

top kek


----------



## Ashi (Jun 11, 2014)

I wanna say team 2

But calcs will get in the way..


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Fuck this.
> 
> Admirals stomp because Nardo is shit.


hashi was a decent character for part 2 standards 
I not sure if, while alone, they can solo (at least it would be a difficult fight). hashi and mad are slower and either less durable or strong(without PS and Golem) nonetheless, the both of them with kyuubi teamed up create a solid fortress which OP team is not being able to bypass. (Being fair they should take with low-mid diff)
Without kyuubi i would say mid-high difficulty for them.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 11, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Because Hashirama can actually get through Kizaru's intag



Kizaru dosen't have intag


----------



## Chad (Jun 11, 2014)

Kizaru blitzes at the speed of rait


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 12, 2014)

Neither of them are soloing. While they're certainly powerful enough, they're attack types are just outright ineffective against logia dispersion (bar the nine tails.) That's just a fact. Like how do to the nature of WB's quakes he will never be particularly effective against anyone with high tier regen regardless of whatever power advantage he has.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 12, 2014)

Savaris-sama punches at FTL speed.
Seriously.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2014)

OP team wins scenario 1 and loses scenario 2 high diff.


----------



## Genki Rocket (Jun 13, 2014)

Sealing techniques are still a thing, aren't they? 

Between Wood Forest, PS/Buddha, and Kyuubi summons, Team 1 probably takes this.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 14, 2014)

Genki Rocket said:


> Sealing techniques are still a thing, aren't they?
> 
> Between Wood Forest, PS/Buddha, and Kyuubi summons, Team 1 probably takes this.



Outside of the nine tails, how is any of that taking care of logia dispersion?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2014)

They disperse and then get knocked apart again or dispersed too far apart, they can also BFR Kizaru by turning into mirrors with Henge  They can also melt Aokiji's ice


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2014)

Hashirama and Madara wins here . Even more if we count petaton meteor .


----------



## Stermor (Jun 14, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Neither of them are soloing. While they're certainly powerful enough, they're attack types are just outright ineffective against logia dispersion (bar the nine tails.) That's just a fact. Like how do to the nature of WB's quakes he will never be particularly effective against anyone with high tier regen regardless of whatever power advantage he has.



why can't they deal with logia's? hashirama just drops buddha on them and starts draining them? and tsukiyomi would take out logai's just fine aswell.. 

it might be a little harder to get logia's down then a casual mokuton tree through their body. but they should have no problems with doing it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2014)

Stermor said:


> why can't they deal with logia's? hashirama just drops buddha on them and starts draining them? and tsukiyomi would take out logai's just fine aswell..
> 
> it might be a little harder to get logia's down then a casual mokuton tree through their body. but they should have no problems with doing it.


Not sure about their logia weakness,  but madara has acess to any standard element of Nardoverse branch and genjutsu which they have no Intel about
I think is more of a speed gap and wasting time dealing with their respective logias logia than anything.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Jun 14, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> But calcs will get in the way..


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 14, 2014)

How the fuck do they even hit the logias


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2014)

DC extremely higher  > Logias .


----------



## Db8 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah.that goes with akainu and aokiji but not kizaru.he of course can be take down with genjutsu but if he has even the most basic knowledge thats not happening.he can just stay there flying all over the place nothing hurting him.and if this fight turns to a battle of stamina, kizaru will definitely win due to hashirama and madara being able to keep it up only for a day.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2014)

Like I said, they have basic shit like Henge which lets them transform. Kizaru starts to use Yata no Kagami and they turn into mirrors


----------



## Krypton (Jun 14, 2014)

People on this forum place Logias way to high.

Kizaru has been disperse by far less attack. Best example was when he was split in half by a mere grenade hitting him.

Madara's PS slashes that cleaves mountains with a mere strikes with just the shockwaves would do the same to the Logias. 

Hashirama's Buddha, which is far bigger than mountains would just need to slap them away and suffocates. Plus since there basically a form of energy walking being, he could just as well drains them.

Saying because of there dispersion makes them hard to deal with, is like saying they can take hits from the likes of Superman because of there dispersion.


----------



## Piecesis (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> DC extremely higher + AOE > Logias .



Fixed.

10/char


----------



## Db8 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh my god what are you saying.yes logias disperse and then go back to their shape again.thats what they do.to kill a logia like akainu and aokiji without haki youd need to completely destroy the source of the element until the very end.a bijuu dama has that ability but susanoos slash and buddhas palms dont.they just get splattered and then they go back to their previous shape again.just because those 2 attacks have high DC doesnt mean they work in a way that would kill a logia.and whats the point of arguing about this.madara has BB so he BBs akainu and aokiji but as i said there is kizaru left.how does light get effected. 
also about superman.they can take supermans punches, just not the strongest ones because supermans strongest punches would have AOE similar to nukes or bijuudamas.thats the only reason.the AOE.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2014)

Kizaru is the only one with good logia properties that would nake him last longer.


----------



## Lace King (Jun 23, 2014)

Whats with the logia being dispersed too far thing? How far is too far? I don't think thats a vaild kill.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

Lace King said:


> Whats with the logia being dispersed too far thing? How far is too far? I don't think thats a vaild kill.


Elaborate.
 Logia users never showed the ability to recover its shape After being torn apart for 100+ km like they will be if is hit by a bjd.(or even few kilometers like they will be by hashirama and madara shockwaves)
Not sure if this was your doubt,though


----------



## Tir (Jun 24, 2014)

Large AoE attack can disperse logia. A concentrated attack even in country level won't disperse it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Tir said:


> Large AoE attack can disperse logia. A concentrated attack even in country level won't disperse it.


Golem punch sends shockwaves even if the dispersion is not permanent it will happen for a few moments on which hashirama either use a country level barrier or his explosive forest.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hashirama has an exploding forest?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 24, 2014)

Pretty sure that was video game only.

[YOUTUBE]3UTOuTCSUUQ[/YOUTUBE]

0:17

Though it should have been canon.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 24, 2014)

The logias with Kuzan cannot be beaten.
They don't have anything to hurt them BUT Suiton, Aokiji can freeze any Suiton Jutsu to save his mates.

Akainu/Aokiji/Kizaru are more durable (who can fight 10 days in the narutoverse?) and they cannot be hurt.

They win.



> Logia users never showed the ability to recover its shape After being torn apart for 100+ km


The distance doesn't matter at all.
They doesn't need any part of their bodies to recover but the head.


Half of his chest is gone, it's just replaced by magma.
The admirals would survive to anything but Suiton.
Aokiji would freeze any Suitons Jutsu.

The admirals take this fight.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> The logias with Kuzan cannot be beaten.
> They don't have anything to hurt them BUT Suiton, Aokiji can freeze any Suiton Jutsu to save his mates.
> 
> Akainu/Aokiji/Kizaru are more durable (who can fight 10 days in the narutoverse?) and they cannot be hurt.
> ...


Stamina=/= durability(and i'm talking about Hashi golem and susanno the actual guys are glass cannons)
They will be vaporized and dispersed for kilometers if ever get hit by a bjd.
 there will be no head.
Anyway, they can be sealed while trying to recover from the shockwaves.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2014)

Logia wank still going strong I see.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 24, 2014)

^ Yeah . I tought it was gone . 

What's next ? Admirals can take a punch from Superman ?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> ^ Yeah . I tought it was gone .
> 
> What's next ? Admirals can take a punch from Superman ?



Yeah wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> ^ Yeah . I tought it was gone .
> 
> What's next ? Admirals can take a punch from Superman ?


"Sure they can, the head will still be there" :rofl
[YOUTUBE]Q1tVzEs9zoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 24, 2014)

People don't understand the concpet of vaporizing .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> People don't understand the concpet of vaporizing .


They should 
Vaporize (ˈveɪpəˌraɪz)-"to destroy or be destroyed by being turned into a gas as a result of extreme heat (for example, generated by a nuclear explosion)"
Wank is like a drug,though. He took the trouble to pick images and accurated Pointed out why Hashi and mad can't one shot, and yet, such terrible reasoning to why they can't win.


----------

